# Tsuki Memorial Project aka Project #2



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

After my head cleared a little after Tsuki's passing and I had the chance to bake the paw print my vet gave me which I posted before. I got to thinking about what I could do with it and decided I wanted to frame it somehow but still had no idea. I thought about it for a bit before deciding to make this what I've been calling project #2. Though the placement isn't quite correct in that I wanted the collar to be below the picture and above the plate it's as good as I was going to get since I tried multiple times with the same result. I intend to hang this on my wall as a sort of tribute.

It includes..

1. A photo I printed up it was larger than it appears but the top was folded over to eliminate some excess background from the wall (worked out perfectly in that sense.
2. A black foam board to serve as th ebackground
3. Her last collar the one I gave her the night before she passed along with her tag
4. A trophy plate that states her name, date of birth, and date of passing.

I intend to hang it on my apartment wal just haven't decided where.

Overall the project cost around $10 (screwed up ont he printing paper I ordered when ordering the large photo so I have a glossy copy as well. I also printed a smaller version of it and another image. It was hard to find one where she looked healthy and content but was of jut her but this one seemed perfect.

Though has passing is sad and some of it may seem like a sad reminder for me though I still cry at times when I think abut all that happened and I wish I oculd have changed something, question whether I could have done something to prevent it. When I look at these images (the physical one is packed away in box since it was put together by my parents house with some help from my mom with the foam board). I look at it and I smile it's reminder of the life I was able to give her even if it was all too short. I hope to have project #1 posted soon as well though it won't be till at least next week (hopefully next week).

I admit though that the light takes some of it away but that's because it's hard to photograph frames with lighting There were some concerns about the items staying in place but I knew they would once placed.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful tribute! It looks really well done


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautifully done! That is a wonderful Memorial for her♡♡♡♡


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That is a beautiful memorial!


----------

